
How Dungeons and Dragons somehow became more popular than ever - _emacsomancer_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/how-dungeons-and-dragons-somehow-became-more-popular-than-ever/2019/04/18/fc226f56-5f8f-11e9-9412-daf3d2e67c6d_story.html
======
exogeny
I think the greatest legacy of D&D are the syndication of its game mechanics
into other arenas. Fantasy sports, for example, is nothing but D&D for sports
fans.

------
ddingus
I wish I had time to play. DMed for a time and also played. There were a few
campaigns going on, so both made sense.

Quality time. High quality.

Game on people!

